# Connecting SAMSUNG PVR to HOME THEATRE



## cheyenne1000 (Dec 14, 2011)

Have a Samsung BD-DT7800 set-top with PVR connected to a Samsung HT-C450 Home Theatre.
Connections are as follows SET-TOP BOX connected to TV by HDMI cable & to Home Theatre by Optical cable.
HOME THEATRE connected to TV by HDMI cable.
Works fine on DVD & TV with sound through Theatre speakers
When I try to play recorded content from Set-top box the Home Theatre looks for and trys to load a DVD disk and recording freezes.
I have to switch off Theatre and revert to the TV speakers to use PVR recorded content.
Setting to Aux on Theatre has no effect.
Any suggestions as to cause and solution.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wavey:

Sounds like you have it hooked up correctly.

Try setting the Function Button to "D.IN"

If that doesn't work, make sure the set top box is outputting through the optical cable by holding the end up to something - other than your eye - and looking for a faint red light. If you don't see a red light then either the optical cable is faulty - try another - or you need to go into the settings and activate the digital optical output.


----------



## cheyenne1000 (Dec 14, 2011)

Many thanks for your reply.
Have now been in touch with Samsung support & they have arranged to call me on Friday (16th.Dec)
Seems it may be a software fault.
When I disconnect the HDMI cable from the TV to Home Theatre it plays recorded content sound through the Home Theatre speakers and video through the PVR HDMI cable without any problem.
Will post the result of phone call from Samsung in case it helps any other member.


----------



## cheyenne1000 (Dec 14, 2011)

Have previously tried changing over the 2 HDMI cables between Set-top Box and Home Theatre which made no difference.
Have now fitted a brand new HDMI cable to Home Theatre and the problem has gone.
Seems strange the 2 HDMI cables fine work individually but not together.
Anyway problem solved.
Thanks


----------

